# Suffering very badly here.....



## PopsnTuff

Since midnight, have all the raging flu symptoms but no upper respiratory issues.....all vomiting and watery, bloody bowel elimination each time I take a sip of water....got a call into the doc....will keep you updated if I can......


----------



## Pappy

Thinking of you PopsnTuff. Hope it’s only a temporary ailment. Try to hydrate as much as you can.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Since midnight, have all the raging flu symptoms but no upper respiratory issues.....all vomiting and watery, bloody bowel elimination each time I take a sip of water....got a call into the doc....will keep you updated if I can......


 Pops...(((hugs)))...I don't want to scare you, but I   had what my doctor believes now was Covid-19  ..I had those same symptoms as you describe ,and  I thought I had stomach flu,  it lasted 36 hours, I couldn't even keep water down  .
  It was only after I got better after a week of generally feeling dreadful  and thinking I had gastroenteritis  that the experts revealed that Covid-19 sometimes presents as chronic sickness and diarrhoea and in that form is more dangerous .

Please get checked out immediately, you've been poorly for a week now with pain , so it's important that you get seen ... ...hopefully this is just a stomach flu and will pass very soon... ...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Thinking of you PopsnTuff. Hope it’s only a temporary ailment. Try to hydrate as much as you can.


----------



## old medic

Keep as much fluids going in as you can... sports drinks, ensure but make atleast half water.


----------



## SeaBreeze

@PopsnTuff  That sounds serious, sad to hear you're so sick.  Wising you the best, will be thinking of you....hugs.


----------



## JustBonee

All my best to you @PopsnTuff   ...   hope it is a short lived misery.


----------



## hollydolly

old medic said:


> Keep as much fluids going in as you can... sports drinks, ensure but make atleast half water.


 she can't hold down even a sip of water... unfortunately...


----------



## twinkles

get well  popsn-tuff


----------



## Keesha




----------



## JaniceM

Hang in there-  and I hope you get well soon!!!


----------



## RadishRose

Oh Pops, I hope you get well asap! Hoping the doc will prescribe you something that will stop the spasms. It sounds like an intestinal flu. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## jujube

I hope the doctor will have you feeling better quickly.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Your health concerns will be weighing heavily on me, PopsnTuff.

Please do (if you can) keep us updated.


----------



## mike4lorie

I had the exact thing about 3 weeks ago... lasted for about 4 days... and then it was gone... We figured it must have been food poisoning... Drink as much as YOU can... take it completely easy... and feel better soon... Putting YOU in my prayers... God Bless!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Whatever it is, PopsnTuff, if you can't even hold water down you will get dehydrated fairly quickly.  I hope your doc will have something to help you.


----------



## win231

I had the same thing a few months ago.  Likely food poisoning.  Flu & Corona are respiratory & usually have no gastric issues.


----------



## Gardenlover

PopsnTuff - your are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are well soon!


----------



## AnnieA

Prayers you're better soon!


----------



## JustBonee

win231 said:


> I had the same thing a few months ago.  Likely food poisoning.  Flu & Corona are respiratory & usually have no gastric issues.



Seems lately that symptoms of the virus keep growing.  Have heard that Pink Eye and Hives can be a sign of the virus attacking too ...  ???


----------



## Lashann

_PopsnTuff, please take good care of yourself.   My thoughts and prayers are with you.   _


----------



## Becky1951

Keeping you in my thoughts. Praying for fast recovery.


----------



## treeguy64

Food poisoning, on top of some other issues, I suspect.  Stay hydrated as best you can.  If you can't keep down water, as mentioned, you need to get to hospital, ASAP.


----------



## Ronni

There are so many reports of Covid-19 presenting with a bewildering array of symptoms, including as others have mentioned, digestive issues, pink eye, hives, as well as the more typical respiratory issues, muscle aches, fatigue and fever.  

But no matter what you actually have, the dehydration is the most immediate and urgent concern.  I trust you are taking all appropriate medical steps. 

Please keep us updated if you can @PopsnTuff.  Sending an abundance of love and light your way.


----------



## treeguy64

It is becoming a pet peeve of mine that too many illnesses, and deaths, no matter their actual causes, are now being listed as "Probable Covid-19."  Even the CDC, in the US, has noted that its statistics include probable cases.  Until a case is specifically tested and found positive for the virus, I believe the statisticians and those who assume they had the virus, are simply helping to stoke the panic that has fouled up so much of this world, as it currently stands.


----------



## Llynn

Sorry to read about your suffering.


----------



## oldman

Best wishes.

I just reread your post and read "bloody bowel." That in itself is upsetting. Maybe you should head to the E-Room, but I would call them first.


----------



## Kaila

Dear friend, we are hoping for good remedies for you.....


----------



## Wren

Hope you get some help and feeling better soon pops


----------



## Sassycakes

*PopsnTuff, I am so sorry to hear this . You are in my thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## Mike

Sorry that you are ill PopsnTuff, get well.

Mike.


----------



## win231

Bonnie said:


> Seems lately that symptoms of the virus keep growing.  Have heard that Pink Eye and Hives can be a sign of the virus attacking too ...  ???


That frequently happens with many illnesses.  People say "I have the flu" whenever they're not feeling well or just have a cold.  Some say they have the flu whenever they have vomiting & diarrhea, when they really have food poisoning.
Pink eye sometimes happens during a cold; I had it once that way.  Eye & sinus connection can allow the virus to spread to the eyes.
Hives are usually an allergic reaction.  I've had them a couple of times.  I never what the cause was.  My sister also gets hives.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Wish I could respond to all your great responses but my energy level is so low......thanking each and every one of you for the input...
and all three of my grown kids experienced these same horrible symptoms when they had food poisoning two or more years ago so I'm gonna give it another day b4 I consider going to the ER....starting to keep down sips of water, 1/2 cracker here and there and two tiny pieces of banana....my older son is a big help also.....hope I'm on the mend and it doesnt repeat itself or worse yet, I got the virus


----------



## Aunt Marg

PopsnTuff said:


> Wish I could respond to all your great responses but my energy level is so low......thanking each and every one of you for the input...
> and all three of my grown kids experienced these same horrible symptoms when they had food poisoning two or more years ago so I'm gonna give it another day b4 I consider going to the ER....starting to keep down sips of water, 1/2 cracker here and there and two tiny pieces of banana....my older son is a big help also.....hope I'm on the mend and it doesnt repeat itself or worse yet, I got the virus


Sending a warm cyber hug your way, PopsnTuff!

Already missing your company here, so get better!


----------



## RadishRose

Sweetie, if you have a temp, call the doctor.


----------



## Kaila

In addition, I am concerned that it possibly could be a colon/bowel polyp problem....

take good caution and care, dear @PopsnTuff


----------



## win231

PopsnTuff said:


> Wish I could respond to all your great responses but my energy level is so low......thanking each and every one of you for the input...
> and all three of my grown kids experienced these same horrible symptoms when they had food poisoning two or more years ago so I'm gonna give it another day b4 I consider going to the ER....starting to keep down sips of water, 1/2 cracker here and there and two tiny pieces of banana....my older son is a big help also.....hope I'm on the mend and it doesnt repeat itself or worse yet, I got the virus



On a positive note, if it is food poisoning, it is short lived.  The 3 times I had it, it was 2-3 days.
The vomiting & diarrhea are the body's ways of getting rid of the offending bacteria quickly.  Many people make the mistake of trying to stop it by drinking something like Pepto Bismal or other OTC product to stop the diarrhea.  That _prolongs _your illness.  The fever kills bacteria that can't survive the higher temperatures.  You can see when your immune system is winning by tracking temperature.


----------



## Keesha

We are all sending loving thoughts your way !


----------



## Ronni

PopsnTuff said:


> Wish I could respond to all your great responses but my energy level is so low......thanking each and every one of you for the input...
> and all three of my grown kids experienced these same horrible symptoms when they had food poisoning two or more years ago so I'm gonna give it another day b4 I consider going to the ER....starting to keep down sips of water, 1/2 cracker here and there and two tiny pieces of banana....my older son is a big help also.....hope I'm on the mend and it doesnt repeat itself or worse yet, I got the virus


@PopsnTuff  Have you heard of the BRAT diet for digestive/intestinal issues?

Banana, Rice, Applesauce, Toast. Medically recommended. Google it if you have questions. Proven the most effective after food poisoning, nausea, and other stomach/bowel issues to both soothe and easily retain and digest.


----------



## Gaer

My prayers are with you!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kaila

Still thinking of you, very often, @PopsnTuff   !


----------



## Pinky

Ronni said:


> @PopsnTuff  Have you heard of the BRAT diet for digestive/intestinal issues?
> 
> Banana, Rice, Applesauce, Toast. Medically recommended. Google it if you have questions. Proven the most effective after food poisoning, nausea, and other stomach/bowel issues to both soothe and easily retain and digest.


I've heard of the BRAT diet for diarrhea. It works.


----------



## MickaC

@PopsnTuff   Sorry you're not feeling well. So scary, when a person feels symptoms similar to that dreaded virus, i so hope that's not it. The bloody bowl is very serious, please do have yourself checked out, don't leave things too long, happy you have help from your son. Wishing wellness for you very soon.


----------



## Em in Ohio

PopsnTuff said:


> Since midnight, have all the raging flu symptoms but no upper respiratory issues.....all vomiting and watery, bloody bowel elimination each time I take a sip of water....got a call into the doc....will keep you updated if I can......


Can you try letting ice chips dissolve in your mouth continually and swallow 'normally?'  Dehydration can set in so quickly and have such serious impact on your organs.  I hope you heard back from the doctor and am very sorry to hear of your distress.


----------



## Lewkat

The CDC has stated that some time Corona begins with G.I. symptoms.  Best to be safe and get it checked.  And do try to hydrate as much as possible.


----------



## Gardenlover

@PopsnTuff  - Any updates? Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## C'est Moi

Thinking of you, Pops!!  ♥


----------



## Ruthanne

So sorry to hear you are ill Pops...and hope you will feel better soon.  Do see your doctor, won't you?


----------



## mike4lorie

God Bless YOU PopsnTuff... Jesus, Please I ask you to watch over and take care of Pops, Please Jesus... Comfort Pops, and hold them tight to you, and help cure... Please Jesus!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lee

Pops, sorry you are not feeling well. And hope that you post some good news soon that you are feeling better. Take care.


----------



## Marie5656

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Mahatma

everyone sends best wishes, you are in all our prayers, as is every sufferer ...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PopsnTuff

Update :  Hello to everyone........feeling much better as of today, phew....and thanks again to all who sent get well wishes and healing thoughts my way....they worked!

Still getting my energy level up, eating a little more solid foods with lots of liquids, and the wicked symptoms have gone for good, I hope.
My regular night sleeping pattern has been disturbed and can almost never take a cat nap during the day....hope that goes back to normal.

I got some catching up to do here but it will be a slow goin today....did I miss anything of great importance?


----------



## Aunt Marg

PopsnTuff said:


> Update :  Hello to everyone........feeling much better as of today, phew....and thanks again to all who sent get well wishes and healing thoughts my way....they worked!
> 
> Still getting my energy level up, eating a little more solid foods with lots of liquids, and the wicked symptoms have gone for good, I hope.
> My regular night sleeping pattern has been disturbed and can almost never take a cat nap during the day....hope that goes back to normal.
> 
> I got some catching up to do here but it will be a slow goin today....did I miss anything of great importance?


So nice to hear from you, Pops!

Ease your way back into life again as it comes, and YES, you sure do have some catching up to do! 

And YES, you have missed out on all sorts of juicy stuff here!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Very happy to hear you are on the road to recovery. Take it slow and easy.


----------



## In The Sticks

I saw you were back on line so popped my head in here to see if your were just lurking or actually typing.

I noticed you were off the air for a week, kinda had us all worried.  Glad to see you on the mend!!!

This stuff's not for sissies, is it?


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Update :  Hello to everyone........feeling much better as of today, phew....and thanks again to all who sent get well wishes and healing thoughts my way....they worked!
> 
> Still getting my energy level up, eating a little more solid foods with lots of liquids, and the wicked symptoms have gone for good, I hope.
> My regular night sleeping pattern has been disturbed and can almost never take a cat nap during the day....hope that goes back to normal.
> 
> I got some catching up to do here but it will be a slow goin today....did I miss anything of great importance?


 awww it's great to see you back, I kept checking every day...  just take your time, don't do too much at once you'll only feel exhausted quickly..

Nothing much happened here on the forum... a couple of pending  romances , 4 new grandkids, and a budding new Bromance... all due to the lockdown .. but other than that nuttin'....


----------



## win231

PopsnTuff said:


> Update :  Hello to everyone........feeling much better as of today, phew....and thanks again to all who sent get well wishes and healing thoughts my way....they worked!
> 
> Still getting my energy level up, eating a little more solid foods with lots of liquids, and the wicked symptoms have gone for good, I hope.
> My regular night sleeping pattern has been disturbed and can almost never take a cat nap during the day....hope that goes back to normal.
> 
> I got some catching up to do here but it will be a slow goin today....did I miss anything of great importance?


Glad you're better.


----------



## RadishRose

Good to hear you're getting well, Pop!


----------



## Wren

Pleased to hear you’re feeling better  Pops


----------



## Keesha

Glad to know you are feeling better


----------



## Mahatma

hollydolly said:


> awww it's great to see you back, I kept checking every day...  just take your time, don't do too much at once you'll only feel exhausted quickly..
> 
> Nothing much happened here on the forum... a couple of pending  romances , 4 new grandkids, and a budding new Bromance... all due to the lockdown .. but other than that nuttin'....


i missed the pending romances where?


----------



## Kaila

PopsnTuff said:


> did I miss anything of great importance?



No.....But, *We did!
YOU !
*


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Nothing much happened here on the forum... a couple of pending romances , 4 new grandkids, and a budding new Bromance... all due to the lockdown .. but other than that nuttin'....



Do I read the wrong threads or sections of the forum?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Do I read the wrong threads or sections of the forum?


 I'm afraid you clearly are hanging out at the wrong places my dear... ...or maybe it's the right places...


----------



## In The Sticks

Mahatma said:


> i missed the pending romances where?


They're still pending.


----------



## Kaila

Did you miss our unique style of bantering humor, @PopsnTuff   ?


----------



## hollydolly

Mahatma said:


> i missed the pending romances where?


Mahatma my dear boy...

... whit wuld ye waaaant tae know fir? ..yer the new bairn in the  scheme...go get a piece fae yer mammy son, while the maws and Da's...sort it aw oot fir themsels, this is no fir you wee laddies.. ...


----------



## SeaBreeze

PopsnTuff said:


> Update :  Hello to everyone........feeling much better as of today, phew....and thanks again to all who sent get well wishes and healing thoughts my way....they worked!
> 
> Still getting my energy level up, eating a little more solid foods with lots of liquids, and the wicked symptoms have gone for good, I hope.
> My regular night sleeping pattern has been disturbed and can almost never take a cat nap during the day....hope that goes back to normal.
> 
> I got some catching up to do here but it will be a slow goin today....did I miss anything of great importance?




Good to know you're feeling better Pops, thanks for the update.


----------



## Ken N Tx

PopsnTuff said:


> feeling much better as of today


Good news!!


----------



## JustBonee

Been thinking of you  @PopsnTuff .....  so glad that you stopped in with the update.   Take care.


----------



## Gardenlover

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Mahatma

hollydolly said:


> Mahatma my dear boy...
> 
> ... whit wuld ye waaaant tae know fir? ..yer the new bairn in the  scheme...go get a piece fae yer mammy son, while the maws and Da's...sort it aw oot fir themsels, this is no fir you wee laddies.. ...


now then blossom tha knows us yorkies need to know whats happening, we are known for the size of our feet, they quite often fit so easily inside our mouths, so me dear, just a wee nudge in the right direction would be grand


----------



## PopsnTuff

Another update ya'll....don't wanna keep you guys hanging in the balance.....had somewhat of a relapse, reason why I've not been posting....nothing serious, but feeling lowly and the toilet has become my best friend ....your posts above brought me some chuckles so onward and upward with all the strength I have.
See you in the forums. xo


----------



## Kaila

PopsnTuff said:


> had somewhat of a relapse,



aw, shucks!!!!  

But glad you told us, how you are doing, friend!


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> Another update ya'll....don't wanna keep you guys hanging in the balance.....had somewhat of a relapse, reason why I've not been posting....nothing serious, but feeling lowly and the toilet has become my best friend ....your posts above brought me some chuckles so onward and upward with all the strength I have.
> See you in the forums. xo


Sorry Pops', there is an intestinal bug going around. Cramps worse than childbirth. (well, almost). Please stay well. Re-hydrate in small stages and get as much restorative sleep as possible. Thinking of you.


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> Sorry Pops', there is an intestinal bug going around. Cramps worse than childbirth. (well, almost). Please stay well. Re-hydrate in small stages and get as much restorative sleep as possible. Thinking of you.


Thank you Rose and thats exactly what I'm doing xo


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope you get better Pops..sorry it's been so hard on you.  I hope you'll keep hydrated well with being in the bathroom a lot.   ❣


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you get better Pops..sorry it's been so hard on you.  I hope you'll keep hydrated well with being in the bathroom a lot.   ❣


Thanks Ruth and I am definitely taking your advise of drinking water at daily intervals xo


----------



## Kaila

I'm glad to hear you are doing these details, @PopsnTuff 
I hope they do make you feel better than you do, very soon!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Just for you, Pops, with love!


----------



## mike4lorie

PopsnTuff said:


> Another update ya'll....don't wanna keep you guys hanging in the balance.....had somewhat of a relapse, reason why I've not been posting....nothing serious, but feeling lowly and the toilet has become my best friend ....your posts above brought me some chuckles so onward and upward with all the strength I have.
> See you in the forums. xo



Hey Pops, been thinking about YOU and really hope YOU begin to feel better... Praying for you... Feel Better... God Bless


----------



## Giantsfan1954

PopsnTuff said:


> Since midnight, have all the raging flu symptoms but no upper respiratory issues.....all vomiting and watery, bloody bowel elimination each time I take a sip of water....got a call into the doc....will keep you updated if I can......


These are the exact symptoms my daughter had for 10 days,she tested positive for the Covid 19.
Please get tested,dehydration also caused her to go into Supra ventricular tachycardia,her heart rate was extremely high,which she's now on a beta blocker for...Please stay safe!


----------



## Sunny

Just discovered this thread. I hope you are fully recovered by now, Pops. Whatever it was, it sounds awful.


----------



## twinkles

pops all these people gave you instuctions what to do and they didnt even wear a mask---hope you are feeling better


----------



## PopsnTuff

Just now reading all your posts since May 6th, today.....again thanks for all your kind and thotful messages.....
Today is the first day I actually feel the most healthy, with a big appetite, bowels settled down, nausea at a minimum and more energy in the last 17 days....its been brutal but I'm so grateful for my regular health, as I know it, to be back.....hope you all are staying safe and unaffected physically from the dreadful covid or any other virus thats striking.....please keep your mind sane and de-stressed as much as possible...

A footnote: I'm taking large amounts of probiotics with five different strains, each day to get my gut back to some normalcy.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Giantsfan1954 said:


> These are the exact symptoms my daughter had for 10 days,she tested positive for the Covid 19.
> Please get tested,dehydration also caused her to go into Supra ventricular tachycardia,her heart rate was extremely high,which she's now on a beta blocker for...Please stay safe!


I've read this in the news but almost all of the patients who had severe GI sickness also had some kinda sneezing, runny nose, and/with coughing.....I had none of that....my doc advised me to go to ER but I didnt wanna risk getting the covid if I didnt have it....let it run its course.....I will never know if I had it but my older son lives with me and he has no symptoms at all, thank the stars.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

This virus works in mysterious ways. I'm glad you are feeling better and that your son remains healthy.


----------



## PopsnTuff

You're so right Ruth.....I'm reading the same too....its just awful.


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> You're so right Ruth.....I'm reading the same too....its just awful.


Glad you're getting better now, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thanks again RRose xo


----------



## Mahatma

PopsnTuff said:


> Just now reading all your posts since May 6th, today.....again thanks for all your kind and thotful messages.....
> Today is the first day I actually feel the most healthy, with a big appetite, bowels settled down, nausea at a minimum and more energy in the last 17 days....its been brutal but I'm so grateful for my regular health, as I know it, to be back.....hope you all are staying safe and unaffected physically from the dreadful covid or any other virus thats striking.....please keep your mind sane and de-stressed as much as possible...
> 
> A footnote: I'm taking large amounts of probiotics with five different strains, each day to get my gut back to some normalcy.


on the bright side look how much weight you lost


----------



## JustBonee

PopsnTuff said:


> Just now reading all your posts since May 6th, today.....again thanks for all your kind and thotful messages.....
> 
> A footnote:* I'm taking large amounts of probiotics* with five different strains, each day to get my gut back to some normalcy.



Smart move.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I had the same thing a few months ago.  Likely food poisoning.  Flu & Corona are respiratory & usually have no gastric issues.


Corona does, but glad you are both better


----------



## Kaila

I am very glad you have recovered, 
and that your son is not ill,

though I wish it had *not* been as long and as miserably difficult as it was for you, @PopsnTuff


----------



## Liberty

Guess, Popsn...some day they will have a decent antibody test and then you can probably find out if it was the dreaded virus you had (or not)...in any event, so glad its now in your "rear view mirror".  Its good to enjoy your food!


----------



## MickaC

@PopsnTuff  Just found this just now, so sorry you had to experience this dreadful virus. Sounds like you went through hell. Very happy you’re on your way to feeling better. Take it slow and easy, pamper yourself, you surely don’t want the second round. Glad your son is okay, so far. Take care.


----------



## Ruthanne

PopsnTuff said:


> I've read this in the news but almost all of the patients who had severe GI sickness also had some kinda sneezing, runny nose, and/with coughing.....I had none of that....my doc advised me to go to ER but I didnt wanna risk getting the covid if I didnt have it....let it run its course.....I will never know if I had it but my older son lives with me and he has no symptoms at all, thank the stars.


How are you feeling now @PopsnTuff ?  I hope you are over whatever you had.  Being sick can be the pits.


----------



## Lewkat

I've spoken with several people who were violently ill with GI symptoms, and some degree of upper respiratory symptoms.  They don't know if they had it, but feel as though they might have since they were so deathly ill at the time.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Lewkat said:


> I've spoken with several people who were violently ill with GI symptoms, and some degree of upper respiratory symptoms.  They don't know if they had it, but feel as though they might have since they were so deathly ill at the time.


Hate to be a debbie downer here @Lewkat but I think you're right after all.....I do believe I had/and still have the virus cuz I just cant get better....had the one day I was on the mend and since then, I am again nauseated, lots of aches and pains in my gut and GI tract, feelings of having to go with severe crampiing and nothing, abdominal bloating constantly and painful flatulence.....they're finding lots of ppl dont ever fully recover from the virus, leaving them with after effects of damage to their organs, in my case, two or three different ailments of the bowels forever.....I just cant get better here.


----------



## Kaila

I'm glad you told us, @PopsnTuff 

I truly _have_ continued to wonder if you were _fully _recovering or not.

I will still hope that you will, forum friend.  It might be very long and slow, but your body might still recupe, much more than it has, so far.

It's dreadful the impact it's had on you.  Very difficult going on that way.
I will hold onto hope, that this will be behind you, at some point, and the _sooner the better!

Keep us posted, though._


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thank you Kaila, bless your heart, I'm sobbing a little feeling the hope and healing you're sending me xo.....I will continue to try to get better ....you stay safe and well as you can, enduring your physical issues already at hand girl.


----------



## SeaBreeze

PopsnTuff said:


> Hate to be a debbie downer here @Lewkat but I think you're right after all.....I do believe I had/and still have the virus cuz I just cant get better....had the one day I was on the mend and since then, I am again nauseated, lots of aches and pains in my gut and GI tract, feelings of having to go with severe crampiing and nothing, abdominal bloating constantly and painful flatulence.....they're finding lots of ppl dont ever fully recover from the virus, leaving them with after effects of damage to their organs, in my case, two or three different ailments of the bowels forever.....I just cant get better here.


Sorry to hear that Pops.....hugs.


----------



## Lewkat

PopsnTuff said:


> Hate to be a debbie downer here @Lewkat but I think you're right after all.....I do believe I had/and still have the virus cuz I just cant get better....had the one day I was on the mend and since then, I am again nauseated, lots of aches and pains in my gut and GI tract, feelings of having to go with severe crampiing and nothing, abdominal bloating constantly and painful flatulence.....they're finding lots of ppl dont ever fully recover from the virus, leaving them with after effects of damage to their organs, in my case, two or three different ailments of the bowels forever.....I just cant get better here.


That simply is not good at all.  You absolutely need a complete G.I. exam and I do mean complete.  What does the doctor say?


----------



## Kaila

If son has _zero_ symptoms, then yes, it _might_ be something else, and not the virus at all.
But I too, do not feel at all safe or comfortable, to go in for exams for my other issues, during this time, and will have to wait till I do, as well.  I guess we each have to decide for ourselves on these difficult issues and times.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Lewkat said:


> That simply is not good at all.  You absolutely need a complete G.I. exam and I do mean complete.  What does the doctor say?


Haven't spoke to the doc in three weeks and I don't wanna go anywhere near the hospital in our small town....there's already over ten patients there with the virus and the hospital is small also.....bigger one is being built as I speak....the way this illness went thru me three weeks ago was nothing short of a train wreck.....it was unlike anything I've ever experienced.....in a minute's time, I was throwing up brown stuff, eliminating stool and blood at the same time and something I can barely explain shot thru my whole body like I was set on fire from the inside to where my face was burning so bad, turning red and purple, my eyes felt like they were popping outta my sockets, my head felt like it was gonna detach from my neck, outside of my hands turned blood red, my heart was beating so fast as if it were gonna jump outta my chest and my both legs started shaking violently, with severed pain in my gut and GI tract....really thot I was gonna drop dead there and then....this is the part I left out in my posts....


----------



## JaniceM

PopsnTuff said:


> Haven't spoke to the doc in three weeks and I don't wanna go anywhere near the hospital in our small town....there's already over ten patients there with the virus and the hospital is small also.....bigger one is being built as I speak....the way this illness went thru me three weeks ago was nothing short of a train wreck.....it was unlike anything I've ever experienced.....in a minute's time, I was throwing up brown stuff, eliminating stool and blood and something I can barely explain shot thru my whole body like I was set on fire from the inside to where my face was burning so bad, turning red and purple, my eyes felt like they were popping outta my sockets, outside of my hands turned blood red, my heart was beating so fast as if it were gonna jump outta my chest and my both legs started shaking violently, with severed pain in my gut and GI tract....really thot I was gonna drop dead there and then....this is the part I left out in my posts....


Even with the risks, it'd be a good idea to see a doctor..


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thank you Janice and I just might have to do that, in person, even tho I'm so apprehensive to go in person....already had a tele-health video call with her about something else a month ago but this time I'm sure taking my BP and taking blood would be in order.....my GP is mostly about referring out to specialists and does nothing else.....


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm sorry to hear you're still ill @PopsnTuff 

I do think many fully recover, though, and really hope you will!  I've also heard it takes longer with the virus to get better.


----------



## JaniceM

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you Janice and I just might have to do that, in person, even tho I'm so apprehensive to go in person....already had a tele-health video call with her about something else a month ago but this time I'm sure taking my BP and taking blood would be in order.....my GP is mostly about referring out to specialists and does nothing else.....


I hope they find out what the problem is so you can get well soon!!  Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Liberty

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you Kaila, bless your heart, I'm sobbing a little feeling the hope and healing you're sending me xo.....I will continue to try to get better ....you stay safe and well as you can, enduring your physical issues already at hand girl.


Well, almost died when I was 5 and in a 9 month quarantine for Scarlett Fever and Rubella (German Measles).  When I was in California for a year where they were desalinating the soil, I am convinced I got some kind of a stomach virus that seemed to stay with me for life.  Over the years, I've learned that some things you have  that are "bad" leave scars in your body and it takes time and attention to help repair them as best we can.  Praying that a year will go by and you will say "hey, a year has gone by and look, now I'm way better".

Sometimes its like a miraculous healing when we listen to our body and try to eat and drink and perhaps exercise and live our daily life as best we can while the body works on healing itself.  Just trying to keep "upbeat" and patient and not rushing the healing is paramount.  Your gastro system seems like its very "touchy". 

 A major natural produce really helped me after years of enduring this "sensitive" stomach that really kicked up when eating certain foods or combinations of foods -mean it was like day and night after years of suffering sometimes most of the night after eating a meal that would cause a "flare up" with gas and bloating and pain is this probiotic: https://www.amazon.com/Probiotics-Formulated-Probiotic-Supplement-Acidophilus/dp/B079H53D2B

I can't stress how many products I had tried before and how much of a miraculous difference it has made in my life and so pray it would in your life, too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thank you so much for sharing this @Liberty and as we speak I am taking the probiotics in the link you sent.....there's five strains with millions of cfu's per serving.....hope it makes a difference.....I too have always had gut issues.....two years ago had the LINX procedure done to heal the acid reflex issues but it really didnt work.....its my esophagus itself that's damaged with spasms and sensitivity to everything, has a medical term for it.....doesnt matter what I eat or drink but liquids, including water affect it more, go figure.....
May I ask if you take the probiotics every day forever? If so, I will do the same if there's no long term effects involved.
I worked in two health food stores years ago so Im familiar with what probiotics do in terms of supplementing more good bacteria along with the bad in the balance of the mix....also plain yogurt, sauerkraut and pickles help with this.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Haven't spoke to the doc in three weeks and I don't wanna go anywhere near the hospital in our small town....there's already over ten patients there with the virus and the hospital is small also.....bigger one is being built as I speak....the way this illness went thru me three weeks ago was nothing short of a train wreck.....it was unlike anything I've ever experienced.....in a minute's time, I was throwing up brown stuff, eliminating stool and blood at the same time and something I can barely explain shot thru my whole body like I was set on fire from the inside to where my face was burning so bad, turning red and purple, my eyes felt like they were popping outta my sockets, my head felt like it was gonna detach from my neck, outside of my hands turned blood red, my heart was beating so fast as if it were gonna jump outta my chest and my both legs started shaking violently, with severed pain in my gut and GI tract....really thot I was gonna drop dead there and then....this is the part I left out in my posts....


 Ok I think you're absolutely right Pops about having the Covid-19 virus. You've described exactly how I had it in March.. I thought I had the worst gastic flu ever.. It was horrendous for the first 36 hours, exactly what you describe but with constant  whole body shaking like a jelly and freezing cold too..  I won't labour on any more  about my symptoms,  but I too thought I was going to die, never had anything like it before in my life. 
Retrospectively my doctor diagnosed that I'd ''probably '' had the virus... but only after he'd first said it had been flu... ( no flu was ever like this)... but to give him his due at that time it wasn't commonly known that the Covid-19 Virus was causing Gastric problems.. but it became known within a week or 2 after I was stricken.. 
My o/h went down with the virus 2 days after me, and his symptoms were completely different , he was ill for 16 days.. but with what seemed to be the worst Flu.. he was delirious for 3 days ..again retrospectively diagnosed.

He has recovered fully from the virus.. although he was verrrry poorly.. ... but I haven't.  !!   Like you I'm loathe to go to a Hospital, and my Doctor is now away from the surgery and a locum has taken his place... so my only option was to pay for a Private doctor to speak to , and I will be doing that Via a Zoom appt on Thursday  to see what next steps we can take.

I have to add I'm not anywhere nearly as poorly as you now, or as I _was_ .. but I'm  left with pain in my back and lower abdomen and a few other things that  just won't go away, so I need  advice on it.

I feel you have no other choice but to go and see a doctor, or at least speak with one... 
Wishing you better very soon my dear friend...


----------



## Ruthanne

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you Janice and I just might have to do that, in person, even tho I'm so apprehensive to go in person....already had a tele-health video call with her about something else a month ago but this time I'm sure taking my BP and taking blood would be in order.....my GP is mostly about referring out to specialists and does nothing else.....


I feel the same way @PopsnTuff Afraid to go in person to the clinics.  It is downright scary out there now but I hear that the health facilities are doing all they can to try to keep us safe when we go there...now I have to tell myself the same thing because I, too, have health concerns that need to be seen for in person (I had a telephone visit to 2 doctors already) and need lab tests and procedures and am scared of going.


----------



## PopsnTuff

hollydolly said:


> Ok I think you're absolutely right Pops about having the Covid-19 virus. You've described exactly how I had it in March.. I thought I had the worst gastic flu ever.. It was horrendous for the first 36 hours, exactly what you describe but with constant  whole body shaking like a jelly and freezing cold too..  I won't labour on any more  about my symptoms,  but I too thought I was going to die, never had anything like it before in my life.
> Retrospectively my doctor diagnosed that I'd ''probably '' had the virus... but only after he'd first said it had been flu... ( no flu was ever like this)... but to give him his due at that time it wasn't commonly known that the Covid-19 Virus was causing Gastric problems.. but it became known within a week or 2 after I was stricken..
> My o/h went down with the virus 2 days after me, and his symptoms were completely different , he was ill for 16 days.. but with what seemed to be the worst Flu.. he was delirious for 3 days ..again retrospectively diagnosed.
> 
> He has recovered fully from the virus.. although he was verrrry poorly.. ... but I haven't.  !!   Like you I'm loathe to go to a Hospital, and my Doctor is now away from the surgery and a locum has taken his place... so my only option was to pay for a Private doctor to speak to , and I will be doing that Via a Zoom appt on Thursday  to see what next steps we can take.
> 
> I have to add I'm not anywhere nearly as poorly as you now, or as I _was_ .. but I'm  left with pain in my back and lower abdomen and a few other things that  just won't go away, so I need  advice on it.
> 
> I feel you have no other choice but to go and see a doctor, or at least speak with one...
> Wishing you better very soon my dear friend...


I remember vividly you sharing your awful experience, and hubby's, with us day by day @holly.....and thank you for reminding me you had the brutal GI issues to start with....I almost forgot about that.....am so sorry to hear your still not feeling like yourself and unless we share this with each other in text, we will never know how lowly we are, trying to be amongst the alive and well group.
I had the pain shooting across my back, left lower side towards my spine, about two months ago where I felt paralyzed.....was so afraid to make any move, bringing me to tears....it lasted for weeks.....called the doc and she suspected I was getting shingles....well that never happened but now that you mention you have something similar, its like we've had the reverse, time wise.....this whole thing is so sickening


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ruthanne said:


> I feel the same way @PopsnTuff Afraid to go in person to the clinics.  It is downright scary out there now but I hear that the health facilities are doing all they can to try to keep us safe when we go there...now I have to tell myself the same thing because I, too, have health concerns that need to be seen for in person (I had a telephone visit to 2 doctors already) and need lab tests and procedures and am scared of going.


I hear ya Ruth and feel your fright but it looks like we're both heading in that direction .....keep us posted as I will too so we can support each other.....I have no one else to share this with except my one son living in Fairfax with a very busy stay-at-home life with his wife and two little ones....he has to make time for me is the case in point right now.


----------



## MickaC

@PopsnTuff   I'm so worried and sad with the hell you're going through, do you live alone, is there anyone checking in or making some kind of contact with you. Please do what you're able to do to get yourself through this, help from friends, family, doctor and us here. Keep posting when you can. Continuous thoughts and get well encouragement for you. XXX.


----------



## MickaC

@Ruthanne  Any support that you need for your health, please remember all us here, are here for you always. You're right, it's now a very scary world out there, i'm sure and don't blame you for not wanting to put your health at risk unnecessarily. XXX


----------



## Ruthanne

PopsnTuff said:


> I hear ya Ruth and feel your fright but it looks like we're both heading in that direction .....keep us posted as I will too so we can support each other.....I have no one else to share this with except my one son living in Fairfax with a very busy stay-at-home life with his wife and two little ones....he has to make time for me is the case in point right now.


Yes I am alone too.  I'm going to try to make a plan to go too.  I can't live in fear forever.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> @Ruthanne  Any support that you need for your health, please remember all us here, are here for you always. You're right, it's now a very scary world out there, i'm sure and don't blame you for not wanting to put your health at risk unnecessarily. XXX


Thank you so much.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thank you and bless your heart @MickaC .... my older son lives with me but he might as well not even be here.....he's the moodiest person ever....only does what he wants, when he wants and his helping me is not usually genuine.....yeah, he's a thorn in my side so Im kinda on my own here....my other son living in Fairfax is who I get more virtual feedback from, is a good listener and problem solver.....he's suggesting I go live with him and the fam which I've done before but the space availability is not good, since his MIL lives with them....she's trying desperately to fly back to her home country of Mongolia to be with her family and siblings of eight, one passed on last month and one is dying.....she is a foreign national that has a visa specifying she lives six months here and six months abroad.
And yes, my two grandkids are asian mixed.....and oooohhhh so cute and luvable.....I feel like if I had the virus or still do, I would never move there to possibly infect them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son and others are staunch proponents of building up the immune system. If you can stand it, *but check with your doctor first*...take zinc. Zinc is not to be taken on an empty stomach though. I haven't had a cold or flu since I started taking 90 mg daily and I was around some sick people (Husband, grandson). Also I just saw in the news that Vitamin D is good for fighting this virus. I sure hope you are feeling better soon! Take good care.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thank you Diva xo.....you're right about zinc....and I've been taking Vit D3 with Magnesium at night for years....maybe thats why this virus hit the lower half of me instead of the upper, hehe....
I also will be taking NAC, N-Acetyl-Cysteine, to boost the immune system when It arrives by mail......
wondering if an antibiotic from the doc would help at this point, even tho I know too well they only prescribe it for bacterial infections, not virus.....that Z Pak for five days was the only thing that actually healed me in the past when on the verge of pneumonia with bronchitis, which I think can be virus or bacterial.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you Diva xo.....you're right about zinc....and I've been taking Vit D3 with Magnesium at night for years....maybe thats why this virus hit the lower half of me instead of the upper, hehe....
> I also will be taking NAC, N-Acetyl-Cysteine, to boost the immune system when It arrives by mail......
> wondering if an antibiotic from the doc would help at this point, even tho I know too well they only prescribe it for bacterial infections, not virus.....that Z Pak for five days was the only thing that actually healed me in the past when on the verge of pneumonia with bronchitis, which I think can be virus or bacterial.


You're right about the pneumonia and antibiotics, which are not used for viral infections. Also, they can be very hard on the stomach which I'm sure you don't need right now. I'm glad to see that at least your sense of humor is in tact.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I will always have my sense of humor, feeling good or lowly....its second nature to me, hah....reason why I post in the Covid funnies and Ridiculous Made up Names first before anywhere else


----------



## Liberty

PopsnTuff said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this @Liberty and as we speak I am taking the probiotics in the link you sent.....there's five strains with millions of cfu's per serving.....hope it makes a difference.....I too have always had gut issues.....two years ago had the LINX procedure done to heal the acid reflex issues but it really didnt work.....its my esophagus itself that's damaged with spasms and sensitivity to everything, has a medical term for it.....doesnt matter what I eat or drink but liquids, including water affect it more, go figure.....
> May I ask if you take the probiotics every day forever? If so, I will do the same if there's no long term effects involved.
> I worked in two health food stores years ago so Im familiar with what probiotics do in terms of supplementing more good bacteria along with the bad in the balance of the mix....also plain yogurt, sauerkraut and pickles help with this.


The key here is the 60 billion with 10 strains with the proprietary prebiotic fiber blend.  We used to be in the health food/medical market and I've used various probiotics before, gobbled up yougurt, etc. and nothing and I do mean nothing worked as fast and was a "magic bullet" like this product is.  Yes, this is a natural product and I plan on taking it for the rest of my life. Not an issue...just pray it helps you.  BTY, I steer clear of "vinegar"...it really used to "affect" me and just got used to not eating much of anything that had it in it.   Vinegar has pro's and con's about it.  Fermentation is a different thing.   Do you have GERD?


----------



## Kaila

@PopsnTuff …. If you are still having either of 2 of the symptoms mentioned above: passing blood in stool, or not passing _any_ stool, then that is when I have promised myself that I should/would risk exposure to virus, by going in person...so, I am sharing that, just for you to consider as well.

I know that in my area too, the virus is rampant at the medical facilities/offices/ practioners/hospital,
so I too am avoiding that, and waiting and hoping, and trying to take care in other ways …..it is very difficult choices, that is for sure!
Thinking of you as well, @Ruthanne


----------



## Kaila

about zinc:  I would suggest avoiding the most common (and cheapest) form zinc oxide,
and am in favor instead, of other preferred digestible forms of zinc, 
such as zinc picolinate or zinc glycinate, or a zinc chelate.


----------



## Lewkat

PopsnTuff, I am a retired registered nurse and trust me when I tell you this, the risks far outweigh the necessity for you to be seen NOW.  This is not anything to put off any longer.  It has bee too long and I don't know why you aren't in shock from dehydration alone or flat out too weak to even type from malnutrition.. Get thee help and soonest.  Get that son of yours going and take you to the E.R.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Liberty said:


> The key here is the 60 billion with 10 strains with the proprietary prebiotic fiber blend.  We used to be in the health food/medical market and I've used various probiotics before, gobbled up yougurt, etc. and nothing and I do mean nothing worked as fast and was a "magic bullet" like this product is.  Yes, this is a natural product and I plan on taking it for the rest of my life. Not an issue...just pray it helps you.  BTY, I steer clear of "vinegar"...it really used to "affect" me and just got used to not eating much of anything that had it in it.   Vinegar has pro's and con's about it.  Fermentation is a different thing.   Do you have GERD?


Yes I had Gerd and still have it occasionally even after the operation two years ago....I could never tolerate vinegar of any kind my whole life....it actually closes up my throat and I almost choke to death....my mom was the same way.....I used to drink the apple cider vinegar and that bothered my gut more than anything.....cant eat or drink anything fermented.
Gonna research that product you posted and thanks again friend.

Just looked it up.....one month supply of capsules for around $22.00 and 500+ reviews with four and a half stars....not bad.....


----------



## PopsnTuff

Lewkat said:


> PopsnTuff, I am a retired registered nurse and trust me when I tell you this, the risks far outweigh the necessity for you to be seen NOW.  This is not anything to put off any longer.  It has bee too long and I don't know why you aren't in shock from dehydration alone or flat out too weak to even type from malnutrition.. Get thee help and soonest.  Get that son of yours going and take you to the E.R.


Calling the doc tomorrow.....I made sure I drank plenty of pedialyte, water, grape juice, orange juice and warm chicken broth thru all this and didnt have any dizziness or lightheadedness....
what will the ER check other than my vitals, do blood work and maybe an EKG @Lewkat.....I do not want the GI testing, upper or lower....been thru all that b4 and would dread it again.....


----------



## PopsnTuff

Kaila said:


> @PopsnTuff …. If you are still having either of 2 of the symptoms mentioned above: passing blood in stool, or not passing _any_ stool, then that is when I have promised myself that I should/would risk exposure to virus, by going in person...so, I am sharing that, just for you to consider as well.
> 
> I know that in my area too, the virus is rampant at the medical facilities/offices/ practioners/hospital,
> so I too am avoiding that, and waiting and hoping, and trying to take care in other ways …..it is very difficult choices, that is for sure!
> Thinking of you as well, @Ruthanne


No blood in stool since the first few days of having this and I have a BM once every two days and its back to normal....thanks for asking and playing Mommy, Nurse and Doctor all at once, lol.....you know I'm making a joke here but sincerely appreciate you and the others giving me your best thots, opinions, and from experience whether it be personal or job related xo....wish I felt as good, and moved as good as my little dancing flower with her bees .....maybe someday soon, or not


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just my two cents about probiotics.  I bought this several years ago when my husband was having some digestive issues.  It's a bit pricey and it does need refrigeration, but it's a good quality probiotic and he found relief in the first day, and continued taking it that week.  We don't take it every day, but I always have some on hand for when we want to.  I used to buy a less expensive liquid probiotic, but I just stick with this one now.  I buy it at the local health food store, Natural Grocers, formerly known as Vitamin Cottage.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Thanks @SeaBreeze for the above info.....Garden of Life makes one of the purest forms of any product on the market, reason for its priciness....and one of the best by far....I now have two other options to try in the future.....xo


----------



## Butterfly

PopsnTuff, have you had a covid19 test?


----------



## PopsnTuff

Butterfly said:


> PopsnTuff, have you had a covid19 test?


Like many other states, they do not randomly give a test here....only if seen by a doctor first and she decides if you need one.....we may not even have any or enough to go around unless your in ICU....our hospital is very small with eleven positive cases in it right now so its a gamble.
And if inquiring over the phone if the test is available, we get a very vague answer.


----------



## JaniceM

PopsnTuff said:


> Like many other states, they do not randomly give a test here....only if seen by a doctor first and she decides if you need one.....we may not even have any or enough to go around unless your in ICU....our hospital is very small with eleven positive cases in it right now so its a gamble.
> And if inquiring over the phone if the test is available, we get a very vague answer.


Does your state have any online resources where you can check for information?  
Here, for example, there's  been an online assessment where a person can learn whether or not they qualify for a test.


----------



## Kaila

@PopsnTuff 

How are you doing _today_ ?  
Any bit better?  Or a bit worse?  Or about the same?


----------



## PopsnTuff

JaniceM said:


> Does your state have any online resources where you can check for information?
> Here, for example, there's  been an online assessment where a person can learn whether or not they qualify for a test.


Don't know....guess I can call the local health dept for that info....


----------



## PopsnTuff

Kaila said:


> @PopsnTuff
> 
> How are you doing _today_ ?
> Any bit better?  Or a bit worse?  Or about the same?


So happy to say I feel so good today @Kaila! Got lots of energy, my appetite is back, all the GI aches and pains are gone for two days now and having regular BM movements....drinking lots of fluids also.....was gonna call the doc to make an apptm but dont feel like I have to today....I hope it stays this way and I dont keep getting a relapse of anything sickly again....


----------



## Kaila

We so much hope that for you too,  @PopsnTuff  !
That's very good news .


----------



## SeaBreeze

@PopsnTuff , so happy to hear you're feeling better and on the mend....that's great news!


----------



## Liberty

Fantastic Pops!  Keep on keeping on now.  Do you have any idea where you might have contracted  the virus ?


----------



## Ronni

It's a big relief to hear that you're doing better!!!     Keeping everything crossed that you continue to feel well!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Here I am again with more issues to deal with: Admitting myself to the ER.....back spasms with crippling pain is leaving me almost breathless, with hardly any mobility and in tears and on both sides now....been going on for almost two months on and off but I cant stand it anymore.....
will have blood work and a back xray from my doc I spoke to yesterday....will let you all know the outcome so you wont see me on here for at least a day or two.....


----------



## Ken N Tx

PopsnTuff said:


> Here I am again with more issues to deal with: Admitting myself to the ER.....back spasms with crippling pain is leaving me almost breathless, with hardly any mobility and in tears and on both sides now....been going on for almost two months on and off but I cant stand it anymore.....
> will have blood work and a back xray from my doc I spoke to yesterday....will let you all know the outcome so you wont see me on here for at least a day or two.....


Keep us up to date..


----------



## PopsnTuff

Update:  Bloodwork all looked good and back xrays showed nothing new.....had curvature of the spine since childhood and got a worn disc or two....nurse applied the icy hot patch and doc wouldn't give me a pain killer cuz of my gut issues....said to follow up with my GP.....did that today and she suggested taking the Arthritis pain otc instead of tylenol.....I think that patch did something to quiet down my aching and pain spasms cuz I had only one today instead of 10.....gp is mailing me a script for physical therapy (how social distancing is gonna work will be interesting), and maybe a CT scan will be ordered up.... and if after doing that with no better results, then she suggested shots in back from the brain and back clinic here.....
oh happy day, oh happy day


----------



## treeguy64

What the hell?  Nobody should assume they had CV19! Get tested. Yeah, it might be a hassle, it might take some doing, but it serves a purpose both for a personal course of action and accurate public health stats. 

Bloodwork all looked good?  What does that mean, relative to CV19? Were you even checked for it?


----------



## RadishRose

Please feel better Pops!


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Update:  Bloodwork all looked good and back xrays showed nothing new.....had curvature of the spine since childhood and got a worn disc or two....nurse applied the icy hot patch and doc wouldn't give me a pain killer cuz of my gut issues....said to follow up with my GP.....did that today and she suggested taking the Arthritis pain otc instead of tylenol.....I think that patch did something to quiet down my aching and pain spasms cuz I had only one today instead of 10.....gp is mailing me a script for physical therapy (how social distancing is gonna work will be interesting), and maybe a CT scan will be ordered up.... and if after doing that with no better results, then she suggested shots in back from the brain and back clinic here.....
> oh happy day, oh happy day


Oh wow ! You're really suffering Pops, I'm sorry that you're going through so much pain. It's no fun at all, I know , I've had long term back pain, and many cortecosteroid injections over the years having herniated lower discs... but with your curvature of the spine it must be far more painful for you. I feel for you because you lose  your quality of life when in so much pain..


----------



## PopsnTuff

treeguy64 said:


> What the hell?  Nobody should assume they had CV19! Get tested. Yeah, it might be a hassle, it might take some doing, but it serves a purpose both for a personal course of action and accurate public health stats.
> 
> Bloodwork all looked good?  What does that mean, relative to CV19? Were you even checked for it?


They don't test us for it here unless you're doc says you need to.....there's no random requests for it at this time, and I didn't go to the ER for that Treeguy.


----------



## PopsnTuff

hollydolly said:


> Oh wow ! You're really suffering Pops, I'm sorry that you're going through so much pain. It's no fun at all, I know , I've had long term back pain, and many cortecosteroid injections over the years having herniated lower discs... but with your curvature of the spine it must be far more painful for you. I feel for you because you lose  your quality of life when in so much pain..


Yes, quality of life goes down to zero many times over Holly....I might be headed in that direction with the shots, ugh....


----------



## PopsnTuff

Hate to say it but it seems like the only good thing that came outta all that testing was the icy hot patch....my back pain has simmered down considerably since then and I'm using the roll on now, but ordered more patches for back up.....hope it keeps working.


----------



## MickaC

@PopsnTuff  So sorry for all you're going through, constant pain can certainly wear you down. Hope it all subsides for you soon. Take care.


----------



## treeguy64

PopsnTuff said:


> They don't test us for it here unless you're doc says you need to.....there's no random requests for it at this time, and I didn't go to the ER for that Treeguy.


Afraid I don't understand. Your symptoms were all over the place. You went to see a doctor. Were I your doctor, and had been told what you had gone through, I sure as hell would have ordered the cv19 test, no doubt about it.


----------



## Kaila

I am very sorry you've been struggling so much, and having such pain, @PopsnTuff 

I don't know how, but I missed seeing this thread, for the past few days, it appears!


----------

